# Benutzerdefiniertes Papierformat!



## assi70 (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich verfolge seit längerem interessiert dieses Forum,hab schon viele wichtige Tips gesammelt,doch jetzt würde ich auch Eure Hilfe brauchen.

Ich möchte Einladungen drucken und habe ein Papierformat von *240 x 170mm*.(ist ein Billet aus dem Papierfachhandel)
Es sind zwar viele versch. Formate in PS CS2(Vers.9) integriert,aber leider keine Bemaßung der Formate dabei.....

Kann ich event. benutzerdefinierte Formate erstellen,oder gibt es eine andere Lösung!? 
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus,

Gruss Assi


----------



## kuhlmaehn (14. Mai 2007)

Na klar geht das!
Einfach auf Neu und dann kannst du da doch die Werte schon eingeben. Wichtig ist das du auf 300 dpi stellst. Du kannst auch einfach ein DIN Format nehmen und dann da nur noch die mm Werte ändern.


----------



## hazze (14. Mai 2007)

Hey, bin zwar auch noch nicht lange dabei, aber ich glaube, ich kann dir bei deinem Problem helfen:

Wenn man auf Datei Neu geht, hat man ja eine kleine Auswahl an vorgegebenen Größen, und wenn man sich die Größe selbst einstellen will, schreibt man einfach die gewünschte Zahl in die Felder (Breite, Höhe) und stellt cm auf Pixel oder umgekehrt, und schon springt die Namensvorgabe (wo steht: Photoshop, A4, A5 usw) auf Eigene

Ich hoff, ich hab dein Problem richtig verstanden und dir weitergeholfen!!

lg hazze

ps.: hoppla, warst wohl schneller


----------



## assi70 (14. Mai 2007)

Dake erstmal für die schnellen Antworten!

Viell. hab ich mich nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt...ich meine das Papierformat auf das ich audrucken will!  Datei -Seite einrichten- Größe - und dann kann ich versch. Papierformate auswählen(Umschlag C5,Letter,A4)!

Das erstellen der richtigen Dateigrösse in Photoshop war kein Problem,nur wie gesagt das richtige Papier beim Ausdruck dann.....

Gruss Assi


----------



## kuhlmaehn (14. Mai 2007)

Mh ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich verstehe nicht wozu dieser Dialog gut sein soll!?
Warum kannst du es nicht einfach ausdrucken? Die größe stimmt doch dann schon und wenn du einen Rand oder sowas haben willst kannst du den doch auch selber lassen.


----------



## chmee (14. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht geht es Dir um die Papiereinstellungen im Druckerdialog ?
Schau dort mal nach.. Bei vielen Druckern kann man die Papiergrößen genau so
manuell eingeben.

1-2 Testausdrucke später wirst Du es schon rausgefunden haben 

mfg chmee


----------



## michaelwengert (14. Mai 2007)

Die Einträge im "Seite einrichten"-Dialog stammen von deinem Druckertreiber.
Die sind in allen Programmen gleich und richten sich nicht nach Photoshop.


----------



## assi70 (14. Mai 2007)

Shit...wie soll ich das erklären.... 

Meine Einladung(Papier) hat eben diese besagte Grösse von 240mm x 170mm!
Wenn ich dann das Einladungspapier in den Drucker einlege und dann auf A4 drucke,verschiebt sich ja der ganze Ausdruck,er passt irgendwie die Grösse an A4(ist auch richtig so) an und nicht an das Format das ich brauche..... 

Ich weiss schon was Du meinst,aber wie gesagt ich kann nicht einfach auf A4 ausdrucken,weil i ja nicht auf dieses Format ausdrucken will, sondern auf 240mm x 170mm(Format ist ein wenig grösser als ein Kuvert). 

Trotzdem danke einstweilen für die schnelle Hilfe

Ps: Ok danke-da waren ein paar schneller,danke werd ich mal checken.....;-)


----------

